# 53rd Northwestern Bottle Collectors Association Antique Bottle Show Sep 22 - 23



## texkev (Sep 4, 2018)

September 22 - 23, 2018 
On a Saturday & Sunday 


Where: Santa Rosa, CA


The 53rd Northwestern Bottle Collectors Association Antique Bottle Show


Location: Veterans Memorial Building
1351 Maple Avenue
Santa Rosa, CA 95404


When: Saturday 11am – 4pm 
Sunday 9am – 3am


www.oldwestbottles.com
Contact: Lou Lambert
707.823.8845
nbca@comcast.net
FOHBC Member Club


----------

